# Chicago and Albany Questions



## Spender (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you for so much helpful info on this forum! We are first timers on long distance train.

Tomorrow we travel East on SWC, connecting to LSL. We have bedroom accommodations so I believe we can stash our bags in the Chicago Lounge while we take a walk and get some dinner. Please confirm?

Any recommendations for walkable dinner spots?

We have handicapped bedroom on the LSL until Albany. There we will change to business class seats for the remaining 2 hours to our Springfield, MA, destination. (we booked last minute so that's all that was available)The agent on the phone described that we will need to depart train 48 at Albany, and walk to the other side of the train or tracks to get on the 448 to Springfield. I think these are cars that are uncoupled from 48? If on time we'll have about 1/2 hour in Albany to accomplish this. Is this a big deal? Can anyone comment on things we need to be aware of?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

Spender said:


> We have bedroom accommodations so I believe we can stash our bags in the Chicago Lounge while we take a walk and get some dinner. Please confirm?


You are correct.



Spender said:


> Any recommendations for walkable dinner spots?


Lou Malnati's has some ridiculous deep dish and is a 20 minute walk. That's very walkable for me though I don't know how it is for you.



Spender said:


> We have handicapped bedroom on the LSL until Albany. There we will change to business class seats for the remaining 2 hours to our Springfield, MA, destination. (we booked last minute so that's all that was available)The agent on the phone described that we will need to depart train 48 at Albany, and walk to the other side of the train or tracks to get on the 448 to Springfield. I think these are cars that are uncoupled from 48? If on time we'll have about 1/2 hour in Albany to accomplish this. Is this a big deal? Can anyone comment on things we need to be aware of?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


When you get to Albany, you will walk a few cars down (it is the same physical train) to the Business/cafe car. Just make sure you do this basically as soon as you arrive in Albany (before 448 uncouples).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2018)

You want to check with your SCA Before arrival into Albany. You may be able to move to the Biz Class Car on #448 before you arrive if you don't mind the walk through the Train from your room.Ask about help with your stuff also!

Otherwise, you can walk down the platform in Albany to the Biz Class Car upon arrival as was said.Again ask!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, “train” 48 and “train” 448 are the same train between Chicago and Albany. There they separate with train 48 going to NYC and train 448 going to Boston. The trains separate just before getting to the platform and are put on separate tracks. It is an across the platform transfer between the trains. If the train arrives late, the other can not depart, since the cars will be on the late arriving train!

If you need assistance for the transfer, just ask your SCA.

Another choice for a Chicago dinner, if you do not want to walk, is on the 2nd floor of Union Station is a food court with numerous choices.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 17, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, “train” 48 and “train” 448 are the same train between Chicago and Albany. There they separate with train 48 going to NYC and train 448 going to Boston. The trains separate just before getting to the platform and are put on separate tracks. It is an across the platform transfer between the trains. If the train arrives late, the other can not depart, since the cars will be on the late arriving train!


You are incorrect. The train splits in the station, at the platform. Usually it's stopped for a good 15 minutes before 448 detaches. It is not a cross platform transfer.


----------



## pvd (Sep 17, 2018)

In Albany, when the train splits, the 2 sections end up on opposite sides of the platform so if you were in the Boston sleeper, it would not be across the platform, but if you were in a NY sleeper, it would be across the platform. Ask your SCA and he/she will let you know.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 17, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Another choice for a Chicago dinner, if you do not want to walk, is on the 2nd floor of Union Station is a food court with numerous choices.


My preference is to walk to the end of the platform on track 5 or so on the north side of the station, up the stairs, and across the street to the former C&NW station (aka Metra Oglivie Transportation Center https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=ym2gW6ewCMqUzwLkmJ6wBw&q=ogilvie+transportation+center&oq=oglivy+trans&gs_l=psy-ab.1.0.0i13i10j0i13j0i13i30l2j0i8i13i30l6.459.6160..8852...3.0..0.150.1465.12j4......0....1..gws-wiz.......0j0i131j0i10.0czgZ3B1avY ) They have a much better food court with better variety.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 17, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Another choice for a Chicago dinner, if you do not want to walk, is on the 2nd floor of Union Station is a food court with numerous choices.
> ...


The original poster said he and his traveling companion were booked in the handicapped room on the LSL, so I assume that one or both might have some kind of problem with long walks, so I wouldn't recommend those steep steps at the north end of Track 5.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 18, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, “train” 48 and “train” 448 are the same train between Chicago and Albany. There they separate with train 48 going to NYC and train 448 going to Boston. The trains separate just before getting to the platform and are put on separate tracks. It is an across the platform transfer between the trains. If the train arrives late, the other can not depart, since the cars will be on the late arriving train!
> ...


449 has to get to the Chatham cutoff. That is only reached by the tracks nearest the station. Also, they need to put a locomotive on the NYP section, since both P42s and the first few cars go to Boston.

That us why they do the split before the platform.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 18, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I'm telling you that they don't. I've been on 48 through Albany many times. Every time, the full train comes into the station, the Boston section detaches and pulls away, and then the P32 backs in and attaches to the NY section.


----------



## jis (Sep 18, 2018)

Actually both of you are correct since it has been done both ways at various times. Just because you have seen something happen on the few days you were on that train does not mean it is always that way.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 18, 2018)

Let's get the_traveler and cpotisch on this train at the same time and see what happens




! (The poor train probably will feel it has to do the split both ways at once to keep both of them happy!



)


----------



## RSG (Sep 18, 2018)

MikefromCrete said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I would second the choice of Ogilvie Transportation Center for its food offerings (though it's more suited for breakfast & lunch), which I have always accessed from the Canal Street entrance of CUS (mainly because I begin my layover Windy City explorations from the Metropolitan Lounge).

The Merchandise Mart (across the river) also has a decent food court and several other quick-service restaurants which are open into the early evening. I like stopping there when I have an evening to kill since it's almost deserted after 6 PM and thus is very quiet. One can visit the Starbucks and have a nice beverage at the tables just outside the store without the usual hustle and bustle of daytime. If you want to splurge (and/or gorge), the Chicago outpost of Fogo de Chão is not far from the Merchandise Mart. If you're going that far though, it helps to take a taxi or Uber/Lyft in one direction to reduce the overall amount of walking time and exertion.


----------



## Spender (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank you for the very helpful info. Thankfully we are very mobile and were offered the handicapped sleeper since there were no other bedrooms available. (Looking back, I realize that it is info that wasn't even pertinent to my questions.) So if the train is on time we will explore many of the Chicago options that you all have mentioned.

I guess the separate tracks across the platform thing is what the AMTRAK rep was trying to explain to me. We will be sure to check with our SCA and I really like the idea of getting to the BC car before reaching Albany. We're checking our suitcases so we'll just have a couple little tote bags to carry. We'll be happy to report back on our Albany experience.

We are so excited for this trip.

Cheers!


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 18, 2018)

Spender said:


> Thank you for the very helpful info. Thankfully we are very mobile and were offered the handicapped sleeper since there were no other bedrooms available. (Looking back, I realize that it is info that wasn't even pertinent to my questions.) So if the train is on time we will explore many of the Chicago options that you all have mentioned.
> 
> I guess the separate tracks across the platform thing is what the AMTRAK rep was trying to explain to me. We will be sure to check with our SCA and I really like the idea of getting to the BC car before reaching Albany. We're checking our suitcases so we'll just have a couple little tote bags to carry. We'll be happy to report back on our Albany experience.
> 
> ...


Have fun!


----------



## PVD (Sep 18, 2018)

If the H room is not sold to a "qualified" user, it is released for sale as a bedroom. I think it is 2 weeks before departure, but I'm not 100% on that timeline.It is considered by many to be the best room available on Amtrak.Enjoy the trip.......


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 19, 2018)

PVD said:


> If the H room is not sold to a "qualified" user, it is released for sale as a bedroom. I think it is 2 weeks before departure, but I'm not 100% on that timeline.It is considered by many to be the best room available on Amtrak.Enjoy the trip.......


It's actually two days before departure.


----------



## jebr (Sep 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> > If the H room is not sold to a "qualified" user, it is released for sale as a bedroom. I think it is 2 weeks before departure, but I'm not 100% on that timeline.It is considered by many to be the best room available on Amtrak.Enjoy the trip.......
> ...


It's two weeks before departure, and only if there's no other Bedroom accommodations available.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2018)

FYI



> Who May Reserve Accessible Room Accommodations
> 
> 
> Up until 14 days prior to the departure of each train from its origin city, reservations for accessible bedrooms may be made only for passengers with a disability who travel with a wheeled mobility device.
> ...



https://www.amtrak.com/planning-booking/accessible-travel-services/making-reservations-for-passengers-with-a-disability.html


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 19, 2018)

jebr said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > PVD said:
> ...


I see. So is it two days out that the H room goes up for grabs if there still are other Bedroom accomodations available?


----------



## jebr (Sep 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


As far as I'm aware, it never becomes available for general passengers if other Bedroom accommodations are available.


----------



## RSG (Sep 19, 2018)

jebr said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > jebr said:
> ...


That has been my experience, at least when booking online. On occasion, the only accomodations which are available on a specific train are roommettes and a single accessible/handicapped room, with the pricing on Room H being comparable to a single Bedroom on the same train (ie, high bucket).


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 19, 2018)

Oh, yep. Just looked and the H room indeed never shows up if there are any Bedrooms left. Sorry!


----------

